# embryo transfer



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi peter 

Please can you advise on the following? I had my ET today and they replaced a 4 cell grade one, and a 4 cell grade two. But there was a five cell grade two and I don't understand why they didn't want to transfer this instead? Surely that's at a more developed stage?

Also, when I was having the transfer there was no medium culture(?) left so they had to use a saline solution - is this not as good (with embryo's being so sensitive) and could it impact on the outcome please? And which is most commonly used?

Thanks for all your support - I don't know how I'd have got thru' all this without you and this website!

Lou


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



louiselud said:


> Hi peter
> 
> Please can you advise on the following? I had my ET today and they replaced a 4 cell grade one, and a 4 cell grade two. But there was a five cell grade two and I don't understand why they didn't want to transfer this instead? Surely that's at a more developed stage?
> 
> ...


----------



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi Peter

Sorry to ask another question.

Yes, the embrologst did mention that they prefer to replace even numbered cells rather than the 5 cell(grade 2) and she mentioned that they'd rather replace a 2 cell(grade 2) than a 5 cell (grade 2) and that they don't like uneven cell division. Why is this please, surely it's better to replace a more developed embryo?

Big thank you
Lou


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Louise,

To be honest I don't agree with the practice of favouring a two cell embryo over a slightly uneven 5 cell. It does not make any sense to me at all and I would not give any patient this advice or carry out such a thing in my clinical practice. if you come across this situation again I would ask the embryologist some very probing questions such as 'why?'

Regards,

Peter



louiselud said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Sorry to ask another question.
> 
> ...


----------

